# ENGINEER REPORTS



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Is there any member, or anyone that can do an engineers report, that will be accepted by the insurance companies, to confirm condition and value, in the case of any claims. I was thinking on the terms that an official report, backed by the GTROC, or prepared by them, [if possible or viable] would be accepted. I say this because quite a lot of people on the forum are spending a lot of money on modding their cars, I've just spent the best part of about 25,000 grand, [includes the VAT and import duties] on stuff just under the hood, I've a lot more to do yet, ie; transmission, diffs etc, etc...................


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

when i got asked for an engineeers report all it was for was to confirm that the mods had been fitted correctly and looked ok. thats it

any garage can do it. i got my mates to do mine, just use there headed paper.

if your really seriously wanting a indepth one best bet is ask a skyline tuner to do it. will cost ya tho.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

minifreak said:


> when i got asked for an engineeers report all it was for was to confirm that the mods had been fitted correctly and looked ok. thats it
> 
> any garage can do it. i got my mates to do mine, just use there headed paper.
> 
> if your really seriously wanting a indepth one best bet is ask a skyline tuner to do it. will cost ya tho.


Its more for valuation purposes than anything else. You want to make sure you get paid fairly.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ask your tuner to do it. Abbey Motorsport did mine.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

pupsi said:


> Its more for valuation purposes than anything else. You want to make sure you get paid fairly.


for the above i took over 30 photos and sent them and kept copies myself to prove what mods were there so that they had no excuse for not paying out in the event of someone steeling my pride and joy.


----------

